# Replacement Jointer Knives



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey gang,

I need to replace the knives on my Ridgid JP06101 jointer. I bought it at HD but they no longer carry it nor do they have the replacement knives. I called Ridgid and they were no help. Anyone know where I can find them or something that might be compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sears has them or here*

http://www.holbren.com/jointer-planer-knives/

or here: 
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-planer/portable-planer-jointer-knife-sets.html

There is a slight difference in the length and thickness so measure your old ones...prolly 6 1/8" x 1/8", I donno?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

From that page, I believe you want STB6125688125. At least, from what I've read elsewhere.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.holbren.com/jointer-planer-knives/
> 
> or here:
> http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-planer/portable-planer-jointer-knife-sets.html
> ...


Thank you Bill. I ordered a set. Is it a real pain to replace them? Have never done it and the Ridgid manual is really not very good.......


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cocheseuga said:


> From that page, I believe you want STB6125688125. At least, from what I've read elsewhere.


Thank you sir...have them ordered....:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom5151 said:


> Is it a real pain to replace them? Have never done it and the Ridgid manual is really not very good.......


i replaced mine about a year ago and it wasnt bad at all
i watched some videos on it and that helped
good luck to you


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Did you try Home Depot?
Lee


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope, it's easy*



Tom5151 said:


> Thank you Bill. I ordered a set. Is it a real pain to replace them? Have never done it and the Ridgid manual is really not very good.......


I'd do one at a time to start with. Unless of course they are all out right now. Hopefully you have little jack screws under the blades that lift them up as you back the screws out to adjust the height. If not, some magnets will help. Post back later when they show up.  bill

In the mean time start reading here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=822660
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=821604


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I'd do one at a time to start with. Unless of course they are all out right now. Hopefully you have little jack screws under the blades that lift them up as you back the screws out to adjust the height. If not, some magnets will help. Post back later when they show up.  bill
> 
> In the mean time start reading here:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=821604


Thanks Bill. Will do. All 3 are shot actually.......I hit a peice of a nail that was buried in a peice of wood. I thought I checked carefully enough but missed it...it was just a peice of a nail and buried pretty deep....my bad....no injuries though so that's good.....


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wanted a spare set of knives for my 6" Grizzly. I ordered them from Holbren's as Woodnthings mentioned above. They were cheap and shipped fast. I haven't installed them yet but they look fine.

Bill


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I wanted a spare set of knives for my 6" Grizzly. I ordered them from Holbren's as Woodnthings mentioned above. They were cheap and shipped fast. I haven't installed them yet but they look fine.
> 
> Bill


Thank you. That's good to know.......I am hoping this won;t be too much of a PITA. I have seen some jigs that appear to make the job a bit easier....


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

While I am waiting for these knives to arrive, should I be looking at purchasing any tools or jigs to help me in the installation process? I have been reading and watching videos and I keep seeing this device being used. Is it worth it to get it ahead of time? 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=24438&filter=jointer knives

I think once I do this one time, I will be more likely to clean and adjust the blades in my jointer and planer more often. So if I need setup tools/jigs I am happy to buy them to make my life easier. Up until now I have never touched the blades for fear I would get them way out of whack and render the machines useless.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That jig will get the job done.
You might shop around and find it cheaper.

Maybe make your own?

I use a 6" round speaker magnet, works great every time. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I'd do one at a time to start with. Unless of course they are all out right now. *Hopefully you have little jack screws under the blades that lift them up *as you back the screws out to adjust the height. *If* *not, some magnets will help*. Post back later when they show up.  bill
> 
> In the mean time start reading here:
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=821604





Tom5151 said:


> While I am waiting for these knives to arrive, should I be looking at purchasing any tools or jigs to help me in the installation process? I have been reading and watching videos and I keep seeing this device being used. Is it worth it to get it ahead of time?
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=24438&filter=jointer%20knives *( A magnetic blade setting device.)*
> 
> I think once I do this one time, I will be more likely to clean and adjust the blades in my jointer and planer more often. So if I need setup tools/jigs I am happy to buy them to make my life easier. Up until now I have never touched the blades for fear I would get them way out of whack and render the machines useless.


The magnetic jigs are OK for jointers with or without jack screws. I have good luck with the "propulsion" method using an aluminum bar with a mark and watch as I raise the blade slowly, so it only moves the bar less than 1/8" as you rotate the cutter head forward or normally. I have that jig you linked, but have never used it in the 50 some odd times I've reset my knives. Seemed like a good idea at the time...until I got familiar with the cave man method. :laughing: bill

Cave man method here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/honing-jointer-blades-how-10066/


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.....Since I am not very mechanically inclined at all, I think I may get the jig as a saftey net but try the "caveman" method first.... :thumbsup:


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
I have no idea how badly your blades are nicked, but if the're not seriously messed up...hone them and shift one *or* two blades left or right slightly and your "raised stripe" will disappear due to the cancellation factor (now at least *one* blade will cut away the undesireable raised "boss"!
Best of course is to replace the blades, but this trick, will get your job to completion, especially if time is a factor!
Marena


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well the knives and the magnetic jig arrived yesterday so I am ready to replace the knives. They are really pretty badly nicked from that nail so I think it is best to just replace them. They are the originals and I have had the machine for 3 plus years or so now and have never touched them...

So the manual from Ridgid is incomplete at best. My first question is, should I take all of the old knives out first, or is it better to change one at a time?

I have to admit I am really intimidated by this task. I just really love my jointer and don't want to screw this replacement job up so bad that I render the thing useless or do such a poor job that it doesn't joint as well as it used to...

I am hoping you guys can talk me off the ledge and help me through this....lol:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Tom see if this helps*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/resetting-jointer-knives-34881/#post292468  bill


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/resetting-jointer-knives-34881/#post292468  bill


 
it does big time Bill...I posted a quick followup question for you on that thread.........thank you so much for your help......I really appreciate having guys like yourself to to help me out.....i would be lost otherwise.....:thumbsup:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just make sure you tighten ALL of the holding screws- bolts. It got my attention when 1 went flying out of my planer.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

On a slightly different but related topic, I honed my jointer knives the other day while they were still in the machine. It only took about 20 minutes and the results were better than I expected. This works if your knives are dull but not chipped up.

First, unplug the jointer and remove the guard. I made a little wooden "T" gadget that I clamped in the slot behind the blades which holds each knife in exactly the same place as you rotate the cutter head to each of the knife positions. Top dead center is the position you want. I got lucky and hit it dead on the first try.

Lower the out-feed table about 1/32". Using the fine side of a carborundum oil-stone, I wrapped all but 1-1/2" of one end of the stone with blue tape (this protects the outfeed table from getting scratched up . Set the unwrapped portion of the stone on the knife edge and the blue tape wrapped section flat on the outfeed table and hone the knife edge. I used a magnifying glass to watch my progress as I created a small, shiney secondary bevel on the cutting edge. It only took two or three minutes of honing for each knife. 

I got glassy smooth cuts right off. 

Bret


----------

